# ADA Stores near Vancouver?



## glassaqua (May 31, 2017)

Hey all, where in Vancouver or surrounding areas can I purchase ADA?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Canadian Aquatics
April's Aquarium
Aquariums West
King Ed Pet Centre

Depends on whether you are looking for hardware, rocks, soil, etc.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquariums West doesn't carry Ada anymore at least not much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glassaqua (May 31, 2017)

Reckon said:


> Canadian Aquatics
> April's Aquarium
> Aquariums West
> King Ed Pet Centre
> ...


Rocks and hardware mainly.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

I only have rocks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Depending what you are looking for.We do have 1 supplier here.Not sure if he sells to the public.I only met him once.He has done work with Takashi Amano.


----------

